# HDD-Problem



## Pardon_Me (9. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab ein ganz skurriles Problem mit einer Festplatte:
hat mit 4 GB bei einem Freund funktioniert...
Dann formatiert und alle Partitionen gelöscht...
Im BIOS Auto-Detect: 2 GB, habs umgestellt => 4 GB...

Soweit so gut...

Win2000-Installation: zeigt an Festplattengöße: 2G => ich lösche alle Partitionen => 4 GB unpartitionierter Bereich...mach Partitionen, Installation funktioniert nicht...(hängt sich nach Fomratieren auf)

WinXP: Größe 2GB, unpartitionierter Bereich: 2GB, Installation funktioniert, allerdings mit 2 GB HDD.

Hab dann nochmal formatiert, unter Win2000 gleiches Problem wieder, hab Partitionen gemacht, 4 GB insgesamt, installiere in 2GB-Partition, funktioniert: aber erkennt nur 2 GB (im BIOS: 4 GB)

Hab schon alle möglichen Varianten ausrobiert (auch fdisk), immer das selbe Problem: sollten 4GB sein (BIOS zeigts auch an), sind aber nur 2 GB (im OS)...

Auch Knoppix erkennt nur 2GB...

Weiß da jemand Rat?
Am BIOS dürfte es nicht liegen, da es ja 4GB anzeigt (aber auch nur nach manueller Konfiguration)...

[edit]
Habs auch verschieden gejumpert probiert, hat auch nichts gebracht...
[/edit]

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

hi,
schau mal nach dem Jumper der Platte.
Wie gejumpert sein soll steht auf der Platte.

sorry, habe übersehen das du es schon probiert hast.

gehe mal auf die Homepage des Herstellers, die bieten oft 
Diagnose-Tools an.


----------



## fluessig (9. März 2004)

Also für mich läss das Problem nur einen Schluß zu: BIOS Update. Auch wenn du die Festplatte manuell einstellen kannst, heißt das noch nicht, dass das auch dann klappt.

Edit:
Ich nehme an, dass da die Adressierungsmethoden nicht zur Verfügung stehen, um Platten über 2GB anzusprechen - oder funktioniert eine andere größere Platte?


----------



## Pardon_Me (9. März 2004)

Hallo,

Danke für die schnellen Antworten erstmal!

BIOS-Update hab ich mir, wie gesagt auch schon überlegt, aber das komische is ja, dass ich nicht immer nur 2GB hab...
Im Win2000-Setup z.B. ist der unpartitionierte Bereich ja 4 GB, aber ein paar Zeilen weiter drüber steht, "Verfügbarer Speicher oder Festplattenkapazität oder sowas 4 GB"...das is ja das komische...

Wobei beim letzten Setup sowohl Speicherkapazität als auch unpartitionierter Bereich nur 2GB waren...

Sehr seltsam...ob die Festplatte was hat?

Aber ich werds mal mit BIOS-Update versuchen...vielleicht bringt das was...

Danke!


----------

